# How To Connect Pc And Laptop With Router ?Plzzz Help



## sumitkala (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi, i have a pc and laptop...i want to connect both of them and want to access each other hard drive files...i don't want to connect them thru lan...! My Pc is connect with my beetel router with lan cable....and my pc does not have any wifi card.... my laptop is connected with router through wifi adapter....now i want to connect both of them ...pc & lap....i can do that with the help of lan cable ...but i want to connect both of the without any cable ...bu the HELP OF ROUTER ...??? CAN WE CONNECT BOTH OF THEM ?


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 3, 2010)

You say router? Or is it just a bridge/hub?

I think you will have to manually set the IP address in both ur laptop as well as ur desktop. If your router got any ip address set it within the same range in ur desktop and laptop. If the router supports DNS, allow it to assign address to ur laptop and desktop automatically. And configure your laptop and desktop to acquire the IP address automatically from the router. Keep the router on during that time.

This might not work though, my memories of my CCNA classes have faded actually.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 3, 2010)

Which OS are you having in your laptop and desktop? Have you shared the folder which you want to share ? (stupid question but sometimes we forget to do this).


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 3, 2010)

Doesn't matter what OS one uses, untill u can get ur machines to detect each other. After they can find each other comes the task of folder sharing, etcetra, etcetra ...


----------



## sumitkala (Apr 5, 2010)

M using Windows 7 in both d system..Yes Sharing Is On !! ......@Tron91 Thnxs buddy but m lil noob in all dis....i can connect lap n pc very easily thru lan cable .....but my pc nor my lap ...can detect each other ..... MY TCP/IPv4 in pc is Ip->192.168.0.1 Default Gateway 192.168.0.2....and in lap itz opposite...My  preferred DNS Server in both laptop n pc are same itz 202.56202.54......!! do i have to do any router setting ??  

{sorry for poor english}


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 5, 2010)

Through which do you connect to the internet? That machine will be the gateway for the other machine in ur home network. But if you just want both your machine to connect try this setting:
desktop: ip 192.168.0.2 gateway: 192.168.0.1
laptop: ip 192.168.0.3 gateway: 192.168.0.1
if this doesn't work u might need to configure ur router.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 5, 2010)

sumitkala said:


> Hi, i have a pc and laptop...i want to connect both of them and want to access each other hard drive files...i don't want to connect them thru lan...! My Pc is connect with my beetel router with lan cable....and my pc does not have any wifi card.... my laptop is connected with router through wifi adapter....now i want to connect both of them ...pc & lap....i can do that with the help of lan cable ...but i want to connect both of the without any cable ...bu the HELP OF ROUTER ...??? CAN WE CONNECT BOTH OF THEM ?




My My My what recomendations.............anyway....

If i read you post correctly, you have you PC connected with beetle router and you say your laptop is connected with a router as well, is it the same Beetle router you are talking about??, or r u confused with a beetle Modem. Anyway assuming its not beetle Modem and you do not have any internet connection. This is how it should be..............

1. No modem and no internet connection.

PC ==== LAN CABLE ===== > Beetle Router (thats it simple)

You dont have to assign any ipss if you are using a Router, thats what DHCP is your router will automatically assign them. Keep the setting to automatically assign IP

Once this is done, use your laptop to search a wifi connection, which it should as a Beetle connection.

Now again assuming the sharing is enabled you should see you computer name while searhing for teh same on you laptop. Mak sure the workgroup for both the systems is same.

There are lot of other factors as well, but try these and report and we shall see what can be done from there......


----------



## denialmark (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello,  
I have a new Linksys router WRT54gs and a new Dell laptop.   
The router works well with the cable attached but when I go to wireless   
I get a strong signal but unable to get on the internet with WEP security.   
With security disabled the wireless works fine. But will not connect to the   
internet with WEP security on. I tried to use the CD install disk that comes   
with the router but ir does not help.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 6, 2010)

denialmark said:


> Hello,
> I have a new Linksys router WRT54gs and a new Dell laptop.
> The router works well with the cable attached but when I go to wireless
> I get a strong signal but unable to get on the internet with WEP security.
> ...



So whats your question??? you wanna set up WEP security for your router??
If that is the case..... you need to go in to your router page by typing address **192.168.0.1/* which is your router page. Then click on wireless and then under wireless click on wireless security. Under *security mode *select WPA Personal. *WPA Algo *: TKIP. *WPA Shared key *would be your password which should have one uppercase alphabet and a number. Once you have put the key just save the settings. Close the page and now try to connect using your laptop. The laptop should find the connection and when you wll try to connect it will ask you the key which is same as you typed in the router page.

I hope that is what you were trying to do. If there is something else let us know.....


----------



## sumitkala (Apr 12, 2010)

sam9s said:


> My My My what recomendations.............anyway....
> 
> If i read you post correctly, you have you PC connected with beetle router and you say your laptop is connected with a router as well, is it the same Beetle router you are talking about??, or r u confused with a beetle Modem. Anyway assuming its not beetle Modem and you do not have any internet connection. This is how it should be..............
> 
> ...




i have a beetel router cum modem....my pc do not have a wifi card ok !! and connected with router with the lan cable ....rite ? and my lap is connected with router through wifi ok ??? now i want to share my pc files or lap files or in simple wrlds i want to connect lap n pc ... i can do that by connectin each other by lan cable or connectin each other with lan cable with help ok router....but i want to connect lap n pc with help of router ...so that i can acess my files from any room ..... {sorry for bad english }


----------

